# Very scared...please help!



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Today is day 55...I knew to expect setbacks, but this is unbelievable. Before I started the program, I was pretty much under control. I had crampy D after lunch, pelvic pain and nausea, occasional stomach and back pain. I started the program and it was wonderful. The D after lunch stopped for the first time in years. Well, for the past few days I have had severe D, all day, not just after lunch. Today it has been explosive. My poor bottom hurts and now the hemmies are starting to bleed. Even though I know it's the hemmies, seeing even that tiny bit of blood still scares me to death. My stomach hurts after I eat and I have been in a panic all day. Bad anxiety from the time I got up this morning. Is this a setback? Did this happen to the rest of you? Will it ever stop? I am beginning to fear that the tapes had the opposite effect for me and I am doomed to get worse and have to start over where I was when I was first diagnosed 7 years ago. I know that isn't true, but I am in such a panic right now and in pain. It hasn't been this bad in a very long time. Why is this happening to me and when will it stop?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Lauralee.... Oh dear! Sorry to hear you are having problems.







There are most likely two possible sources to your perceived setback, (could be others, but for now, we'll deal with the two more common ones.) Many people doing the sessions have what is perceived as a "setback" where there symptoms seem to come back with even greater vengence than before. I was one of those. This is explained by the "mind armies" post, and you will find the explanation for this in my "Mike's Compilation Post" , just type in 'mind armies' in the search, or scroll down.Your subconscious mind has been handling the IBS better and better, but it is used to the "old" way, and even though that way is not the preferred way, it is what the subcon is used to, so it fights to come back. Thus the attack. As time continues, this becomes less and less and farther and farther apart and with less duration. It happens differently with different people. Remember, you have had IBS longer than 55 days, and you need to be patient. While some lucky ducks get relief early on and stay well, others go thru subtle changes, and a few ups and downs on their journey to getting better. You will continue to improve. The problem is that when this happened to you, it set off all the old thinking patterns; just keep with the program, and this will sort itself out. You need to continue so that what happened will start to fade out.The other scenario, is that even NON IBSers have D and hemmies, etc. within the "normal" non IBS population, and so that means that during your life you will have D just like everyone else does from time to time, and this was your time...Other than that, hang in there and continue now more than ever to listen to the sessions according to schedule. I am sure others will come on here to reassure you that this happens, and though it is a bit discouraging, don't give up... the program is NOT an overnight cure or panacea; but it is an effective tool that does help!You will be fine, and feeling better and better soon!!!! Hope this helps ya a bit...Now, go get a heating pad, curl up with a blankie and ride it out, hon... you take care, now..


----------



## BR (Apr 12, 2001)

Hi Lauralee,I finished the session in August of 2001. For what I can tell now, I am "cured". I use quotes because my mind still has fears, but I am no longer having problems with D or anything really. Like Marilyn wrote about the mind armies - mine are still strong, but my body is A-Ok! When I was doing the session I had a similar experience where I felt well right away in some ways, but then had a setback somewhere along the line. Then I got better, but after I finished the session I got worse for about a week or so and I, too, worried, because my D had been manageable before. So try not to let it get to you. Keep on going with it and don't let your fears add to your troubles (if you can help it!). This sounds very similar to what I went through and look at me now!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Lauralee, Mariyln gave you a good reply for sure, but I wanted to add my support and some info for you.This has happened before so no worries sometimes at the half way point.At some point you found a trigger. In IBS there are a lot of triggers, food, the weather, moods hormones etc, and everyday there is a complex network of chemicals flowing through your body sometimes regulating the way they should be and sometimes not. Yyou may try to think back and see if there wasn't something that may have aggarvated all this with that in mind and that may help find the source.Anxiety/emotions is a big one however.Here is some info on something that may also help you. http://www.mayoclinic.com/invoke.cfm?objec...F7CBBA1E&locID= This is an important aspect of all this really.stress/emotional responce>physical symptoms>stress emotional responce This is knowwn as the vicious cycle in IBS. Know those stressor can be for different reasons, normal living and daily stressors or physical such as heat. But there is also a big gut brain and brain connection going on here.Some good easy to understand info on this. The brain and the gut communicate with each other and our emotions effect our gut and our gut can effect our emotions. http://www.newiq.com/mentalnote/20010110.htm It is just a setback and it will work out and you will feel better. The tapes don't have anything to do with it really and I would as M suggested read the mind armies post. And her advise about being well for a while then having a setback can confuse you, but in actuality your making progress and you can't go back to the way things were.A big part of this is the panic mode your in and the fight or flight info I posted.On the hemmies I now blood is scary somewhat but they will heal. Some info http://www.gicare.com/pated/ecdgs10.htm Hang in there and let us know how its going, especially if you have a question or such as we have seen all kinds of different scenerios and know how to work through them. I think you'll find when you can get yourself relaxed and more stable this will all mellow out for you and you'll be back on track.







If this whole thing does however last for any bit of time or your symptoms drastically cahnge then you want to talk to your doc, but that is with anything you do or not do.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Me 2 and around the same time in the program too. It will pass Laura, so hang in there and get some hydrocortisone ointment on your poor burnin bum.A few days and you should be good as new or better.







BQ


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Thank you guys so much for the responses. I have been thinking about what might have triggered this episode and all I can come up with are tiny little nothing things that usually don't bother me a bit. I guess if all the little nothings are added up, though, they amount to something.It is very reassuring to hear from others who have been there that it IS only temporary and I can expect improvement soon. I will just have to rally my troops against those mind armies. I just feel like I have been ambushed by a sneak attack. I am the kind of person who needs a lot of support and reassurance and I am so glad I can find it here. I am hoping that tomorrow will bring a better day. I figure it can't get any worse!


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

I am on day 53 or 54 and am having a not so great IBS day myself. I don't have D, but more frequent, soft BMs, and the gut is not the best feeling.I've been fighting a cold or flu for a couple of weeks. I haven't been that sick... I think if I was working full-time right now I'd be completely miserable. I've been sleeping a good bit and not working too hard and feel like I'm winning and losing in this battle... some days I feel I'm about to get really sick, like yesterday, but then today after sleeping close to 11 hours last night (!) I feel a lot better. But feeling pretty flu-y yesterday probably has just as much to do with the IBS rebound as anything else.Don't worry...we all have setbacks. The key is to not get too worried about them, and not let them get you down too much!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Luna, sorry to hear you have a flu. Thats a good attitute though. You might see later actually the HT helps with this and I found I got over them faster.







Lauralee, no problem were here for you and whatever you need that we can help with.


----------

